# Natural Instincts



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok I am very close to considering switching to a NI diet for Vincent but could someonwe just help out with a few questions?

I note that the food is frozen - how is it served? Do you have to de-frost the tubs and then serve? How long does it last once unfrozen?

For me to buy any online I have to bulk buy. I'm worried my freezer will fill up quickly! Do they take up a lot of space or are they easily stakable (I have a upright tray freezer).
thanks!!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Ruth,

You defrost the food to serve, the rest will keep for a good 3 days in the fridge so no waste. I had to empty a freezer drawer, but they are stackable. I know some people have invested in a small chest freezer to take advantage of special offers etc.
I wish you good luck in the transition. Rocky would not take to ANY dry food so I put him on NI. It was wonderful to see him get excited about meal times and love it so much and he looked so well on it...nice firm poos, bright eyes, great shiny coat.
Sadly, he has gone of it in the past week or so and I am struggling to find a replacement. I wish I didn't have to. x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes - Vincent used to be very excited about dinner time... now he's entering the rebellion phase so he's really getting grumpy about what we feed him.
I would love to see him do the wiggly bum dance at meal times again!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people let it soften a little then measure it into portions and refreeze, but I just defrost a carton at a time which keeps in the fridge fine. The 1 kilo cartons are like ice-cream tubs so they stack well in the freezer. Dylan has been on NI since he was 9 weeks old and has fortunately never gone off it at all. He hated the working dog beef, but loves the chicken, turkey and turkey and tripe. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hi Ruth,
> 
> Sadly, he has gone of it in the past week or so and I am struggling to find a replacement. I wish I didn't have to. x


Luna went off it exactly a week ago! On Thursday she wolfed it down as normal. That was the day that our next order of £70 of NI arrived. On the Friday morning she wouldn't touch it. And she hasn't since. We've tried mixing it with things and all sorts but she just sits there looking at it. We are determined not to give up on it as we have so much in our freezer and I'm not wasting it, but she can't not eat forever. So today we got some Prize Choice from PaH to see if it was NI or food she wasn't interested in and once she realised it was different she wolfed it down. So I think she got bored of it, and who wouldn't? The same thing day in and day out. It's a shame they don't do more than one variety of puppy food. So we plan to start mixing the new stuff with it and hopefully she'll accept it again. Dogs, hey?!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hi Ruth,
> 
> Sadly, he has gone of it in the past week or so and I am struggling to find a replacement. I wish I didn't have to. x


Luna went off it exactly a week ago! On Thursday she wolfed it down as normal. That was the day that our next order of £70 of NI arrived. On the Friday morning she wouldn't touch it. And she hasn't since. We've tried mixing it with things and all sorts but she just sits there looking at it. We are determined not to give up on it as we have so much in our freezer and I'm not wasting it, but she can't not eat forever. So today we got some Prize Choice from PaH to see if it was NI or food she wasn't interested in and once she realised it was different she wolfed it down. So I think she got bored of it, and who wouldn't? The same thing day in and day out. It's a shame they don't do more than one variety of puppy food. So we plan to start mixing the new stuff with it and hopefully she'll accept it again. Dogs, hey?!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The NI once defrosted keeps for 4 to 5 days. I used to divide it up onto portions and keep two portions in one tuppaware containers, in the fridge. Now I just defrost it in the container it comes in and take a portion out as and when.

Harri - have you tried some of the adult NI. Apart from the food with added Vit C I'm sure you can use the adult and there are lots of different flavours. Millie is not keen on Pure Beef, but the rest she loves.

Ruth - rather than ordering it on line to start with, give them a call. They will advise how small a quantity you can buy. Also, if you contact Clare (Jedicrazy) she is holding a list of all NI uses and that way you will get £5 off your first or second order.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Harri - have you tried some of the adult NI. Apart from the food with added Vit C I'm sure you can use the adult and there are lots of different flavours. Millie is not keen on Pure Beef, but the rest she loves.


We thought of this but didn't want to order any more as our freezer is chock full of the puppy NI. 

Does anyone know if they'll do a swap for any adult NI? (Or do we need to hope she sees sense and starts to accept it again?)


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I have almost every variety in for Rocky and the only one he will still entertain is the pure trips (stinky one). I am now feeding applaws and natures diet just to get some food down him but he gets bored so quickly, even if I keep changing the flavour 
Any advice would be great...but he will not have dry food x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I placed my order with NI last Monday and they told me I didn't have to stick to the puppy variety. I have also noticed on their website that they are now being stocked elsewhere. It lists a pet food shop very near to me in Kent so will check if this means the full range as it would be great to be able to just pop in somewhere and buy it rather than having to bulk order to make the most of the delivery cost and in case Scuffy goes off it too!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Apart from the food with added Vit C I'm sure you can use the adult


Julie, can you remind me why they can't have this one, and when it is ok to give it?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Julie, can you remind me why they can't have this one, and when it is ok to give it?


Hope you don't mind me jumping in - When I asked Natural Instinct they said they can't have working as it has added vit C. Dogs develop the abitilty to produce their own vit C and if you give extra vit C when a puppy it inhibits development of this ability.

By the way a puppy can eat any of the adult mixes straight away except working. When I asked NI why they had a puppy variety they said because that was what people expected and looked for. It's slightly finer and ground (on 8mm rather than 10mm I think they said) but they said that didn't really make much difference.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George refuses to touch his puppy NI too


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have noticed that whatever people feed our darling Cockapoos seem to get bored! 

I am feeding Daisy RawtoGo still and thank goodness she still isn't bored of that although now I can't get her to eat lamb ribs or duck/turkey necks and at one stage she loved these!

I don't know....these picky Poos!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

think you are defo right Sarah, George wont eat fish today boo hoo, he is getting so fussy I thought I had a really good eater, he went of his NI when they changed the puppy food and added in liver which I wrote about on another thread when i noticed it


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

embee said:


> By the way a puppy can eat any of the adult mixes straight away except working. When I asked NI why they had a puppy variety they said because that was what people expected and looked for. It's slightly finer and ground on 8mm rather than 10mm but they said that didn't really make much difference.


Crikey I wish I knew this before then Luna may not have gone off it! For us it wasn't that she went off it but how suddenly it happened - one meal fine, the next not. Weird!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Crikey I wish I knew this before then Luna may not have gone off it! For us it wasn't that she went off it but how suddenly it happened - one meal fine, the next not. Weird!


George was exactly the same and the change happened when NI changed the puppy food, will have to find the thread


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Goggled puppy's and vitamin C, very conflicting. Some links saying dogs don't need vitamin C and others recommending giving puppy's extra, the claims are that it prevents clinical hip dysplasia also helps in the production of Collagen, boosts the immune system and speeds up healing.
Very confusing.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Have found the thread it is entitled NI changes to puppy food


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Have found the thread it is entitled NI changes to puppy food


I remember reading all about that. I too noticed the difference but luckily Luna kept eating it. Unlike now


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Ni change to puppy food 
if it works here is the link


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw no it didn't work, but that is the title of the thread if you are interested


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> Crikey I wish I knew this before then Luna may not have gone off it! For us it wasn't that she went off it but how suddenly it happened - one meal fine, the next not. Weird!


Won't she even eat it if you stir in a raw egg, some goat yoghurt or a little diced liver or something to give it some variety??? Does she still like stuff like chicken wings and lambs ribs?


----------

